# Our first bareboat charter BVI 2014



## CaribDream

My wife and I are looking into booking our first BVI bareboat charter for Nov 2014.

A little about us and our "resume":
- 10+ years owning/operating 20ish foot powerboats
- 3 crewed BVI charters
- 1 Florida Keys crewed charter to obtain our ASA 101 (basic keelboat), ASA 103 (coastal cruising), and 104 (bareboat) certifications with Island Dreamer Sailing School (private one-on-one instruction)
- I will also have my ASA 105 (coastal navigation) cert
- By 2014 we will have had 2 seasons of sailing our centerboard sloop on LI Sound

Given this, even though we are somewhat new to sailing on our own, I am fairly confident in our skills especially with a year of sailing between now and then including a crewed bvi charter this fall. However, we all know how much different it all feels once you are out there alone vs pouring over charts in the living room. I feel very confident, but I know we aren't experts by any stretch. Even though we are Bareboat Certified I booked the crewed charter this fall to act as a bareboat "dry run" - ie. Getting more helm hours with a crew watching over me. 

What can I expect being that this is will be our first bareboat as far as the actual booking and departure goes? Will charter companies allow us on a 36-40 foot monohull? I have been looking at Sunsail, but lately I'm looking at TMM , Horizon, and BVI Yacht charters.


----------



## FarCry

CaribDream said:


> My wife and I are looking into booking our first BVI bareboat charter for Nov 2014.
> 
> A little about us and our "resume":
> - 10+ years owning/operating 20ish foot powerboats
> - 3 crewed BVI charters
> - 1 Florida Keys crewed charter to obtain our ASA 101 (basic keelboat), ASA 103 (coastal cruising), and 104 (bareboat) certifications with Island Dreamer Sailing School (private one-on-one instruction)
> - I will also have my ASA 105 (coastal navigation) cert
> - By 2014 we will have had 2 seasons of sailing our centerboard sloop on LI Sound
> 
> Given this, even though we are somewhat new to sailing on our own, I am fairly confident in our skills especially with a year of sailing between now and then including a crewed bvi charter this fall. However, we all know how much different it all feels once you are out there alone vs pouring over charts in the living room. I feel very confident, but I know we aren't experts by any stretch. Even though we are Bareboat Certified I booked the crewed charter this fall to act as a bareboat "dry run" - ie. Getting more helm hours with a crew watching over me.
> 
> What can I expect being that this is will be our first bareboat as far as the actual booking and departure goes? Will charter companies allow us on a 36-40 foot monohull? I have been looking at Sunsail, but lately I'm looking at TMM , Horizon, and BVI Yacht charters.


The sarcastic answer would be-Do you have a functioning credit card with an available balance? If so, you will be fine.

The accurate answer is-Ask the companies directly. From experience I would be surprised if the companies you listed would not allow you to go. If you have the tiniest doubt in your skills or abilities I always suggest arranging a skipper for your first day. It will cost between $150-$200 and will help make you more comfortable relieving the stress of getting started on a "different" boat. In the grand scheme of your vacation, considering the cost of airfare, boat rental, food etc. it is a very small fraction of your total cost. Typically local capts will give you very good itinerary suggestions based on the forecast weather conditions and be able to guide you to any local events, or perhaps more importantly, away from them!!!

Think it over and do enjoy your trip.


----------



## Minnewaska

Most will charter you a boat the day you walk out of ASA104. If you've been to BVI 3 or 4 times by then, that also great reduces the concern.

If I was in your position, I would feel ready to go right now. This may be more about your confidence level than theirs. 

Another option is to use a broker, like Ed Hamilton, in Tortola. Explain it all to them and have them clear you with the outfit they find best suits your needs.

Keep at it and enjoy.


----------



## CaribDream

Minnewaska:1046681 said:


> Most will charter you a boat the day you walk out of ASA104. If you've been to BVI 3 or 4 times by then, that also great reduces the concern.
> 
> If I was in your position, I would feel ready to go right now. This may be more about your confidence level than theirs.
> 
> Another option is to use a broker, like Ed Hamilton, in Tortola. Explain it all to them and have them clear you with the outfit they find best suits your needs.
> 
> Keep at it and enjoy.


Thanks for this. I am a very cautious person. I feel fully confident in my ability to charter right now - but right now I'm sitting in an office chair. By next fall I'll have another year of sailing under my belt and more training. That video "Ode to the credit card captain" haunts me. I don't want to be "that guy". While I find it very hard to see how that guy made soooooo many horrible mistakes, I know how things can spiral. Again - I don't wanna be "that guy".

I am actually working with my broker whom I have used for the past 3 years to book my crewed bvi charters. She works with TMM, Conch, BVI Yacht Charters, etc. If I end up going with Sunsail I'll probably book on my own. One captain I know strongly urges first time bareboaters to charter something smaller (30ish foot). However I am liking what I see from TMM and those are 40-43 foot which is what we trained on. Decision s decisions.


----------



## jwing

You are good to go, man; stop worrying.

I've bareboat chartered all over the Caribbean with far less experience than you have and no sailing lessons/certifications at all. The BVI is extremely sailing-friendly. Get the bigger boat!

Here are my tips: 

1) Try to share the charter with a couple of friends. Having two more pairs of eyes and hands aboard will relieve a lot of work/stress on you and your wife. Sometimes my friends and I play captain-of-the-day. One person is the captain and must make the sailing decisions. In return, the crew serves the captain at his command, including making sandwiches, serving cold beers, etc. 

2) The charter company will have a meeting with the captain. Have at least one other person beside yourself there. Even though you are eager to leave the marina, PAY ATTENTION. Also, have all of your crew PAY ATTENTION during the boat walk-through.

3) Don't worry, you'll have a blast!


----------



## CaribDream

Wow. I feel a heckuva lot better with these responses. We would love to take another couple with us but we don't know anyone else that sails, so anyone that came with us would be passenger-only. At least my wife can back me up and she is ASA 104 too.


----------



## jwing

Another tip: get good at picking up a mooring buoy. I suppose one person can do it and certainly two people can do it easy enough, but when we come late into a crowded anchorage, we like one person at helm, one working the hook, and a third person at the bow, facing back and communicating steering/throttling instructions to the helm. It's difficult for a person who is facing forward and bent over the rail trying to snag a buoy to communicate with somebody at the helm.

This is an example of how non-sailing crew can make your trip less stressful. Anyone can be the person calling out the mooring directions. Also, anyone can hook a ball, drop an anchor, hoist a sail, winch a sheet, make a sandwhich, drive a dinghy, etc. All this stuff is fun for a non-sailor. Every trip I've done has included people who have never sailed and two things happen:

1) After a few days, they are capable and expected to perform all crew duties;
2) They all say that it was the best week of their lives.

Keep in mind: charter boats are rigged specifically to be novice-friendly.


----------



## Minnewaska

CaribDream said:


> .....That video "Ode to the credit card captain" haunts me. I don't want to be "that guy". While I find it very hard to see how that guy made soooooo many horrible mistakes, I know how things can spiral. Again - I don't wanna be "that guy".......


I've seen that video. Wow!

I would be willing to guarantee that skipper did not take ASA104 and was shown how to properly anchor or pick up a mooring. (Or they were drink) Moorings are most common and really worth "vacation" dollars anyway.

Just don't force things. I you don't get it the first time, you go around and try again. You will never see anyone in that mooring field ever again! No need to be self conscious.


----------



## Neosec

> What can I expect being that this is will be our first bareboat as far as the actual booking and departure goes? Will charter companies allow us on a 36-40 foot monohull? I have been looking at Sunsail, but lately I'm looking at TMM , Horizon, and BVI Yacht charters.


I was wondering the same thing just a day ago so I called a Charter company explained my minimal experience (5 bareboat charters off the Cali coast for day sailing after taking the multi-week course to get "certified") and was told I'd be good to since I'd bareboat chartered before. If I had any concerns then a half day with a skipper would bring me up to speed no problem. Mind you I was looking at a 36' Lagoon Cat. That said I have aviation experience, flying (only about 40 hrs with solos) and navigation. Also operated quite a bit of heavy equipment so dealing with the inertia of many moving tonnes is not totally foreign to me. Sounds to me like you'll be good to go and have a great time. But what do I know, I'm a noob 

Edit: Watched that video... LOL Just wow. I suspect that'll buff right out.


----------



## Options409

Some advice... Do not get conned into pre-paying for fuel. They will tell you that it's hard to refuel, it's not.

A charter coy wanted to charge me 150 EURO for prepaid fuel. Which is way more than a tank of diesel. In the end we used about 50 EUR of fuel in 3 weeks.

There is plenty of breeze and refueling at the end of the charter is possible.


----------



## Minnewaska

I don't know how they all operate, but neither of the two operators I've used in BVI (Moorings and Horizon) suggested prepaid fuel. I have been required to bring the boat back full, as I received it full. Horizon offers a service for $75, where you can bring her back and they will top her off later. You still pay for whatever she takes. This service can be worth it, rather than waiting to land a busy fuel dock when you have a plane or ferry to catch. I defaulted to it last time, but would probably just plan on it going forward.


----------



## FarCry

Minnewaska said:


> I don't know how they all operate, but neither of the two operators I've used in BVI (Moorings and Horizon) suggested prepaid fuel. I have been required to bring the boat back full, as I received it full. Horizon offers a service for $75, where you can bring her back and they will top her off later. You still pay for whatever she takes. This service can be worth it, rather than waiting to land a busy fuel dock when you have a plane or ferry to catch. I defaulted to it last time, but would probably just plan on it going forward.


I'm surprised you don't charter with Horizon. They have a 54ds that looks a like like your signature and have a 57' in case you get foot-itis.


----------



## Minnewaska

FarCry said:


> I'm surprised you don't charter with Horizon. They have a 54ds that looks a like like your signature and have a 57' in case you get foot-itis.


Seems you misread, I wrote that I have chartered with Horizon. First time this past winter. I did see the 54DS there, but chartered a Bavaria 36. If we get another couple next time, we'll definitely get the 54DS. Its nice to know it cold. However, its not equipped quite as well and things like the winches are smaller. Charters!

The real irony is the 54DS in the Horizon fleet spends winters in BVI and summers right here in Narragansett Bay. I see it around all summer.


----------



## tonyg

We just got back from a SunSail Charter out of Tortola. Like you we were qualified but felt inexperienced so we signed up for the Flotilla and found the flotilla fee money well spent. Actually we really lucked out as a very experienced sailor joined us at the last minute.
Pros:
- The ferry from St Thomas was rerouted to West End and the ferry company said they would pay for taxis to Road Town but didn't organize the taxis. SunSail reps were already onto the problem and were waiting for us with a bus, then helped organize the other passengers get to RoadTown.
- As this was our first charter we were less concerned about saving money on details but found the boat well provisioned. Initially we order food for 2 but then added our extra passenger. In fact we ended up with a lot of food as it seems to come in packs of 2 so we got food for 4 which was too much.
- We had 2 mechanical incidents, one we didn't know about but the staff smelt a problem when he came aboard at the end of one day, the other was self inflicted. One was fixed in minutes with spares they carried, the other just required resetting the electrics.
- As mentioned above, its worth time working on picking up the moorings and communicating with the crew.
Cons
None really

All in all a great experience we are planning the next trip now.


----------



## nodders

My wife and I chaterred a 34 ft sloop from Conch this past February. It was our first time to the BVI's and first time charterring. I have my basic keelboating certification and have owned a 28 ft sloop for 3 years. We were a bit uncertain about our capabilities on a new boat in a new geographic area. that uncertaintly dissapated within about 5 minutes after leaving roadtown. We had a GREAT time and had no issues whatsoever. Infact, we found the sailing in the BVIs much easier than sailing on Lake Ontario. We did tend to use mooring balls as i felt more secure on them but did anchor a few times. It was a great vacation and my only regret is that we didn't book the boat for a longer period of time!


----------



## FarCry

Minnewaska said:


> Seems you misread, I wrote that I have chartered with Horizon. First time this past winter. I did see the 54DS there, but chartered a Bavaria 36. If we get another couple next time, we'll definitely get the 54DS. Its nice to know it cold. However, its not equipped quite as well and things like the winches are smaller. Charters!
> 
> The real irony is the 54DS in the Horizon fleet spends winters in BVI and summers right here in Narragansett Bay. I see it around all summer.


I didn't misread. I just didn't read!!! I see the 54DS sitting there when I'm in Nanny Cay for the BVI Spring Regatta. It never seems to be out during that week which is high season, late March.

I did some regattas around here and St Martin on a 54DS. Decent sailing boat and super comfortable after the race!

If you come back and charter the 54DS, I can come help you out as skipper for a few days until you get the hang of it, or run out of beer, whichever happens last!!!! :laugher


----------



## Minnewaska

FarCry said:


> ....If you come back and charter the 54DS, I can come help you out as skipper for a few days until you get the hang of it, or run out of beer, whichever happens last!!!! :laugher


Deal.

I'm pretty sure I just saw her at Martha's Vineyard yesterday. Name is Namaste, IIRC. Small world.

p.s. since we already have the hang of it, we'll just have to wait for the beer to run out.


----------



## CaribDream

tonyg:1054434 said:


> We had 2 mechanical incidents, one we didn't know about but the staff smelt a problem when he came aboard at the end of one day, the other was self inflicted. One was fixed in minutes with spares they carried, the other just required resetting the electrics.


Could you go into more detail on the mechanical issues? This is the type of stuff I would love to hear about in other's experiences.


----------



## MarieTheBitter

you will be absolutely fine...but you'll probably witness a Credit Card Captain or two providing you with mooring-side entertainment, especially if you go to Trellis Bay for a Full Moon party... yes, "Ruby", I am talking to YOU  

if I may add from my own experience, if you have good friends you think will be able to tolerate being stuck on 40ft. of boat with you (and each other) for a week, try and convince them to go. We did just that for our last two trips and it was "the best vacation ever" all around. 

Having designated "hookers" and some extra galley help really is a great thing. Just set expectations correctly...a bareboat trip is not a luxury cruise, more like camping on water. 

Make a tentative itinerary or list of "really want-to-see's" with lots of alternate destinations based on where whim and wind take you, and RELAX. 

If you do your own provisioning, Rite Way is awesome, and Tico is great for drink orders. 

The little store in Great Harbor on Jost or the market in Cane Garden Bay are great for stocking up mid-trip.

Have FUN!!!


----------



## Cap'n Russ

I've found it immensely helpful to use a pair of FRS walkie-talkies for coordination between the helm and the bow during anchoring or picking up a mooring. I took my sister and her family on a week-long bareboat charter using a Beneteau 393 and the radio made talking my sister through setting the anchor, something she had never done before, far more productive and successful. Something that wouldn't have happened if we had had to shout at each other.


----------



## CaribDream

Cap'n Russ:1066022 said:


> I've found it immensely helpful to use a pair of FRS walkie-talkies for coordination between the helm and the bow during anchoring or picking up a mooring. I took my sister and her family on a week-long bareboat charter using a Beneteau 393 and the radio made talking my sister through setting the anchor, something she had never done before, far more productive and successful. Something that wouldn't have happened if we had had to shout at each other.


I've heard many like this means of communication. When we did our ASA training, our school taught us to have a well thought out system of hand signals for anchoring or picking up a mooring. The benefit here being that one isn't dependent on another 2 electronic pieces functioning properly, and they can sometimes be hard to hear in adverse conditions. But, everyone has their preference and I can certainly understand why some would prefer radios.

I think my main worry for the first time is accidentally misreading a chart and running aground, or getting into heavy weather. I will be the first to admit that at this stage of the game I consider myself a fair weather sailor.


----------



## denverd0n

CaribDream said:


> Could you go into more detail on the mechanical issues? This is the type of stuff I would love to hear about in other's experiences.


I'm not the one you were asking, but... My wife and I chartered with Sunsail in the BVI last November. We had a problem with the alternator on the third day. The battery wasn't charging when the engine was running. Called the base, they sent someone out, problem fixed within an hour or so (loose ground wire). Absolutely no big deal.


----------



## denverd0n

CaribDream said:


> I think my main worry for the first time is accidentally misreading a chart and running aground, or getting into heavy weather. I will be the first to admit that at this stage of the game I consider myself a fair weather sailor.


It's pretty easy to avoid running aground in the BVI. If you've been through the ASA classes then you've learned more than enough about how to read a chart. You just need to use a little care, pay attention, and remember that the chartplotter is only an aid to navigation, it is not a substitute using your eyes and your brain.

As for weather, it's not likely to be bad, but one of the things about the BVI is that everything is pretty close by. See bad weather coming? Head for a secure anchorage and sit tight while it blows over. No big deal.

I would also say that I think most of those who are new to picking up a mooring probably over-think it. I know we did. In reality, it's pretty easy. The biggest trick is to get the boat to stop where the person at the bow can grab the pendant with the boathook. The first couple of times my wife either didn't give it enough reverse (so the boat went past), or gave it too much (so that we started backing away). Again, no big deal; we just went around and tried again. After a couple of times she had it down perfect.

From then on picking up a mooring was easy. Pull up, stop, pick up the pendant, thread a dock-line through it, cleat off, done. Piece of cake.

I'm sure everything is going to go fine for you and by the end of the first day you will realize that all of your concerns were for naught.


----------



## Cap'n Russ

I would much rather pick up a mooring than drop anchor, if I had a choice. Even though I've anchored many times, I am constantly on the lookout for my anchor slipping. Even when sleeping, I will automatically wake up every 2-3 hours to check on the anchor. In a slip or on a mooring, I sleep like a baby.


----------



## CaribDream

Cap'n Russ:1066053 said:


> I would much rather pick up a mooring than drop anchor, if I had a choice. Even though I've anchored many times, I am constantly on the lookout for my anchor slipping. Even when sleeping, I will automatically wake up every 2-3 hours to check on the anchor. In a slip or on a mooring, I sleep like a baby.


I agree. The captains on crewed charters I have taken always said they personally would rather be on their own tackle. But being relatively new, I'm with you - I would feel a little better about being on a mooring. Maybe once I have all the sea miles these pros have I'll feel differently.


----------



## CaribDream

Everyone is super encouraging. I really appreciate it. I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Zanshin

If you know how to anchor, then I would recommend using your ground tackle rather than a mooring ball in the BVI if you have a choice. Many of the anchorages now have so many mooring balls that finding a spot to anchor outside of the mooring ball field is quite difficult (I anchor in 50-60 feet of water in The Bight on Norman Island, deeper than most charer boats have sufficient chain for).

The reason is that the mooring balls are not always well maintained by Moor-Seacure and because so many charter boats will run over the pennants and mooring lines and fray the lines. Many boats have broken their moorings in light weather and benign conditions. Below is a picture of a mooring that I took after I watched an (empty) charter catamaran break free of its mooring in about 5 knots of wind and managed to get aboard and get it moving before it hit any other boats. With the help of some other boaters we moored it elsewhere and the charterers who returned after dark had a bit of trouble finding their cat!

 

Companies such as Moorings now require that at least one person capable of driving the boat remain aboard at NPT Moorings such as at the Baths on Virgin Gorda, where Moorings lost a boat a year or two back due to a broken mooring.

Some anchorage in the BVI have bad holding and a mooring ball is a great thing - Great Harbour on Jost van Dyke to name one.

The waters are so clear and warm in the BVI that diving on the visible portions of a mooring system make a pleasure out of a necessity.


----------



## newtoav

I got back two days ago from my first BVI charter, and I had many of the same reservations the OP has. The short answer: Just go, it's really quite easy sailing, the islands are close by and there is lots of infrastructure (mooring balls, charter company help, other boats) to help you if you get into a tight squeeze. You seem to be better prepared than most, and you know what to expect having been there before!

The longer answer, touching on some of the topics here in the thread:

1) The islands are really tightly grouped together. From Road Town, the tech support boats can be at any of the islands (except Anegada) within one hour. That's a real safety net, should you need it (but you most likely won't).

2) Moorings - we found the moorings to be in good shape, generally. Some had the floater for the eye hook missing, and picking up the line was more of a challenge, but in general they were fine. Granted, it's low season and we had lots of choice. Picking a mooring up is straightforward, it's all about giving the 'hooker' time to do their bit, and that means stopping the boat right next to the mooring ball and keeping it there. Easier said than done initially, but after some practice, not hard. There were days we picked up three moorings, so you do get to practice.

3) The wind blows steady and pretty hard sometimes. We didn't see more than 20kts, but that is not an insignificant amount of wind - I'd recommend being comfortable reefing, and reefing early to be conservative and enjoy the ride. 

4) Mechanical failures - we had a failure in our standing rigging (!), which prevented us from sailing for a day. Our charter company came out and fixed it in about 30 minutes. It's nice to be close to base.

5) Line of sight, charts and grounding - Getting familiar with the chartplotter / GPS and your own charts is important - but it's really not hard to navigate the islands. Running aground if you are even just a little careful should be avoidable entirely. It seems like OP is a very careful person, and you won't have trouble with this. 

6) Anegada - no one has mentioned it, but it's so totally worth it if you like beaches and peace and quiet  A little more tricky getting into the harbor, but not terribly. And worth it. Oh, and beautiful.

7) We had other issues, a blown bilge pump, a lost (and recovered) dinghy, burned out anchor light. You know what - it's all part of the adventure. Just go with a good charter company that can help you out of a tight squeeze.

8) Other sailors - everyone out there was incredibly helpful, whether helping us look for our dinghy (long story) or giving us navigation tips, etc. You won't be alone!

Hope this all helps - have a blast!

Jorge


----------

